# clutch issues and questions!



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

alright everyone i bought this 05 gto july 11th of this year.
my uncle bought it new in 06 with 24 miles on it.
it now has a 180,xxx miles on it, i bought it with 172,xxx
and i blew the stock clutch out of it at 110,xxx.
it now has a stage 2 monster clutch (garbage as all hell) 
and my question is i bought a 05 zo6 clutch kit and pressure plate. what else should i do?? what fly wheel do i need to install this? and should i replace throw out berrings or what??


and my car sits odd. i was told it was from being strapped down to tight from australia to cali then it was shipped to my home town, if i change the springs will it fix the way my ass end sits? its sits so the inside of my tires wear SOOOOO much faster what do i do? thank you!!!! :willy:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You might be the first person I have heard say that the Monster Clutch is "garbage", but hey everything can not please everybody.

Replace the following with your clutch:

Slave Cylinder (Comes w/ throwout bearing)
Pilot Bearing

As for the Z06 clutch, I do not know of anyone who has installed this, so I was not even aware you are able to use this clutch in our cars. Someone else has to chime in on that. If you don't like the Monster, I would personally go with the LS7 Clutch.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

You want the LS7 clutch. There are a couple vendors that sell complete kits, but I don't think I'm allowed to post them here to just use the google.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Wait, I am a little lost.

You bought the car with 172,xxx miles yet you blew the clutch out at 110,000?


----------



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

alright thanks guys and thats what i meant by z06 is ls7 clutch. but no the stock clutch was blown out at 110,xxx i did that but it was still my uncles car. then i bought the car and the clutch wasnt exactly what i thought it was,. i guess i cant say i dont like monster but my uncle said sense the day he put it in it was totaly different. i guess i cant say i dont like them but it sure went to **** after i bought it. but ya im just looking for suggestion and answers to my questions. thanks guys. i have alot to learn on this thing. im 18 and i dont plan on selling it. hopefully re building it here in sometime. but she still runs amazing!

:willy:


----------

